# Range hood installation, termionating at ceiling



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

gorf said:


> I am installing a Bosch slimline range hood. It has two screws that it hangs from on the wall. The vent (flue pipe) is turned 90 degrees into an existing roof vent between studs.
> 
> There is a dress cover that extends from the top of the range hood to the ceiling and hides the 6 inch flue pipe. It consists of two pieces of stainless and you can buy extenders for taller ceilings.
> My problem is that the hood is on a side wall of a cathedral ceiling, so where the stainless cover reaches the ceiling, it either has to be cut on an angle from left to right or some sort of a soffit built into the ceiling to make the ceiling flat where the cover meets it.
> ...


 My choice would be a small soffit!


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

The soffit or bulkhead idea may work or maybe a local metal shop could do the cutting if you laid / marked it out for them.


----------



## NYCtinman (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree with speedball - bosch fans are great - have a tinknocker do the work for you, if you try it your self just have a lot band-aids near by


----------

